# Wildcat 350



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can anyone give me any info about this Cat? I saw one at Miami boat show and really like the price for the amount of boat you get. She seamed to sail well, though there was some trouble with a shackel that broke on the boom traveler and getting port engine throttle lever into reverse. Are their any owners out there that can chat with me about this Cat? I''m seriousely thinking of purchasing one! [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I'm interested in the same question actually*

I have the same question. Seems like a great layout to the Wildcat. I'd like to know more as well. Hope someone responds who isn't trying to sell one. The seller always seems to think his boat is great but then you wonder if they're telling you the true reason they're selling her. Good luck.

Marc


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I found this review and thought you might like to read it. I've done alot of searching on this boat and it seems to me that everything I've read has the same verbage. Makes me think the manufacturer is planting all this info. This seems to be a sales pitch also so I would be surprised if the manufacturer has written this review. You decide. I tried to hyper link the address but it didn't seem to work so you'll have to cut and paste it. Good luck in ur search.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

http://www.sailnet.com/boatchk/showproduct.php?product=1896


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Charles Kanter, in his book Cruising Catamaran Communique, is particularly critical of the design of this boat because it has rounded surfaces on the deck and a steep slope on the foredeck. He considers it very impractical and unsafe. He also mentions a slope in the cockpit and in the cabin, which could cause accidental falls. A final critique is for the helm position that could have you knocked out of your seat by a flying boom. Apart from that....


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Google "Bumfuzzle" and look at boat issues. See also http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/11257-bumfuzzle-whos-right.html

You couldn't give me a Wildcat.


----------

